# كيف يتم تصنيع الالواح المعدنية..؟؟



## mansr (1 يناير 2010)

الاخوه الكرام...
الســــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف يتم تصنيع الالـــــــــواح المعدنيه (الصاج) Sheet metal والتحكم فى سماكة اللــوح ؟؟؟؟؟؟


ولكم جزيــل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 يناير 2010)

mansr قال:


> الاخوه الكرام...
> الســــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كيف يتم تصنيع الالـــــــــواح المعدنيه (الصاج) Sheet metal والتحكم فى سماكة اللــوح ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ الكريم 
إليك هذا الرابط 






تشغيل الألواح المعدنية Sheet Metal Working​ 
وهذا رابط آخر من موضوع ​ 
Sheet Metal Fabrication 
للمهندس ماهر 
http://web.me.unr.edu/me353/pdf/smf.pdf​


----------



## mansr (3 يناير 2010)

شكــــــــــــــــــراً عالرد لكن فيديو يوضح عملية التصنيع............؟؟؟؟؟


----------

